
Early Stage Hiring - sanj
http://fbfund.com/early-stage-hiring/
======
timcederman
JobScore is a pretty awesome product, which I can now say (publicly) since I
no longer work for a competitor. Dan seems like a sharp guy, and it all seems
like good advice.

------
floodfx
the most important part of early stage hiring is to be patient and not rush
into hiring people who are not 100% fit both personality and skill wise. be
extremely picky because early hires are going to interview and hire other
people.

~~~
danarkind
this is described as "the law of crappy people" succinctly in this very old
post: <http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/8.08/loudcloud_pr.html>

------
livgiv
Spend 80% on developing a story is so true. Daniel Pink's Whole New Mind
discusses how today's world is making more use of their right-brains; the
creative/intuitive half.

